# [solved] rpc.mountd flooding logs

## Thistled

Hello peeps

Here is the scenario.

Using NFS v3.

Server is Open RC.

Client is systemd.

Have tried setting the appropriate ports in the appropriate config files, and yet the server log files are flooded with:

```
Dec 20 22:18:22 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:689 for /home/****/BACKUPSon**** (/home/****/BACKUPSon****)

Dec 20 22:18:22 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:935 for /home/****/MUSIC_SERVER (/home/****/MUSIC_SERVER)

Dec 20 22:18:26 **** ntpd[4977]: peer 178.79.155.116 now invalid

Dec 20 22:18:39 **** ntpd[4976]: adjusting local clock by -1.605043s

Dec 20 22:19:43 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.1.2:728 for /home/****/BACKUPSon**** (/home/****/BACKUPSon****)

Dec 20 22:19:43 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.1.2:729 for /home/****/MUSIC_SERVER (/home/****/MUSIC_SERVER)

Dec 20 22:19:48 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:1009 for /home/****/MUSIC_SERVER (/home/****/MUSIC_SERVER)

Dec 20 22:19:48 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:881 for /home/****/BACKUPSon**** (/home/****/BACKUPSon****)

Dec 20 22:20:16 **** crond[2241]: exit status 1 from user **** test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

Dec 20 22:20:48 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:998 for /usr/portage (/usr/portage)

Dec 20 22:21:09 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.1.2:806 for /home/****/MUSIC_SERVER (/home/****/MUSIC_SERVER)

Dec 20 22:21:09 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated unmount request from 192.168.1.2:807 for /home/****/BACKUPSon**** (/home/****/BACKUPSon****)

Dec 20 22:21:14 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:903 for /home/****/BACKUPSon**** (/home/****/BACKUPSon****)

Dec 20 22:21:14 **** rpc.mountd[12141]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.2:712 for /home/****/MUSIC_SERVER (/home/****/MUSIC_SERVER)

```

I note the client is using ports which it is not supposed to.

Also when I rpcinfo -p on the client:

```
   program vers proto   port  service

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  51763  status

    100024    1   tcp  45673  status

    100021    1   udp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp   4001  nlockmgr

```

there is no reference to mountd and yet it is set in /etc/services and /etc/conf.d/nfs etc etc

Any ideas?

Peace { and merry xmas }

----------

## Thistled

** UPDATE **

Fixed it by using autofs on the offending shares.

Thumbs up for autofs.

----------

